# been a while



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

not posted in awhile heres some ive been working on.















































.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Those are all very nice, but that third one from the top is awesome. Great work!


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Look good Jody! Some neat designs!

John


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

I really like all the different profiles, would love to see some video of them in action. Great job on all of them.


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

thanks guys for coments, jerkin i have hard enough time trying to make crankbaits know you want to see videos i dont have the slidest idea how to show videos butt i will try.


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

If you figure it out make sure to write it down step by step so you can show me, lol. I'm not sure how to do it either but I would like to know. Most of the guys that I've seen do it host the video on youtube and then link to it. I still haven't figured out how to get a video off my camera yet though (I'm still stuck in the electronic stone age).


----------

